# A few more pic's from Bear River



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

I drove around the dike after I got my swan and took these.


----------



## JoeCF (Oct 30, 2009)

That eagle is a regular. Been coming back to that post for the past couple of years. Nice shot.


----------



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

Leaning out the window with the car running didn't help the clarity.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Great shot! That is awesome!


----------

